# Ford Escort Series 1 RS Turbo Gloss Enhancement Detail Including Caliper Painting



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Ford Escort Series 1 RS Turbo Gloss Enhancement Detail Including Caliper Painting

Products and equipment used

Werkstat Prime Acrylic
Werkstat Acrylic Jett
Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
DA Polisher
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Dlux
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

Gloss Enhancement Detail carried out to remove light wash marring and improve the level of gloss and protection on the paint work of this stunning 27 year old RS Ford

The wheels were cleaned using valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner before being given a hit of Carpro Ironx.
The car was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt. 
The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed down using the pressure washer. 
The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.

Outside cleaning shots




































































































The car was then placed on axle stands and the wheels removed ready for the caliper/drum painting calipers were full degreased before being given 2 coats of light blue paint and sealed with Chemical Guys Jetseal 109 once fully dry.








































































































































Engine bay shots




























Interior Shots





































50/50 on original ford rubber floor mats










I then went round the car with Werkstat Prime Acrylic with various sized yellow 3m pads using the DA before being buffed using Uber buffing towels.

Starting inside the boot area





































Marks off rubber stoppers on tailgate



















General shots from around the car







































































































































Wheels going back on




























The car was given 3 coats of Werkstat Acrylic Jett again buffed using Uber buffing towels

The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.

After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel

The alloys were sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109 and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing.

Finished shots









































































Some outside shots



























































































Here's a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

:doubleshoget gotta love a series one over some of the crap made these days.
Nice work to a true legend :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice job i still have a soft spot for them :thumb:


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow....what a stunning example...old school class:thumb:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Great work mate 

callum


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Love it, the proper Fords.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Had one of these brings back great memories ! Loved them ! Great work! :thumb:


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Great job Shaun.

Good to see these ol girls in such a great condition...


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Stunning work, love series 1's :argie:


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!
Is that a Brooklands Capri too?


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work Shaun nice car too


----------



## Jonathank (Nov 4, 2012)

Interesting that the car has come from Merthyr pre 01 std code but isn't a Welsh registration. I wonder where it originated and how it ended up so far from home.

Lovely job though.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow this car takes me back, first track day I did (as a passenger) in the early 90's was at Donington in one of these ! Looks ace mate well done


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

nice job :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good job, beautifull car


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Giving a classic Ford some much loved attention nice one Shaun:thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Having seen this in the flesh , I went weak at the knees. Top work again Shaun on yet another classic .


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it, and this looks better than when I used to pour over them at the motor show's in the 80's


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

I saw this car in the metal the other week, and it does look stunning ! nice work Mr B !


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

A lovely classic Ford. The outside shots are really good.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Love it, the proper Fords.


Brooklands 280, Fiesta RS Turbo and a Series 1 Escort RS Turbo - fabulous cars all!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I know that car!!! It's a turbo technics car, so had an adj boost setting from new! Rare beast this and in very god condition.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks a superb example that does!! Great work there buddy :buffer:

Very tidy looking Capri there as well by the looks of it.


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

What a car! Looks stunning and given the care and attention it deserves


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Shaun! A good mate of mine has just bought one almost identical to this, a well known club car in the same colour combo - saw it last week and i'm hoping it looks as good as this one when it's detailed!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Proper proper car wow!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning that Shaun! A good mate of mine has just bought one almost identical to this, a well known club car in the same colour combo - saw it last week and i'm hoping it looks as good as this one when it's detailed!


If its a S1 turbo. They only came in this colour apart from 1 or 2 specials ie Princess Diane had a black one .


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Brilliant job and absolutly gorgeous car! can remember my dad having a sunburst rs when i was about 5, was a beautiful car and would love one myself now


----------



## Maxest (May 2, 2011)

My old car.. and a belter it is! Good to see it in good hands:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

BoostJunky86 said:


> If its a S1 turbo. They only came in this colour apart from 1 or 2 specials ie Princess Diane had a black one .


Got him to send me a pic of the bad boy! apparently it's a well known car to the Ford forums, end of the reg is CYA


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice example, great job!!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Stunner. I wonder if people will be sat looking into a computer of some sort slavering over the current ford line up in the same way I'm slavering over this Escort and the Capri now in 27 years time.......................Thought not. 

Daz


----------



## andyhogg280 (May 27, 2011)

great pics shaun almost forgot how nice it is just need some sun now cheers Andy


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work my man. Cars looking spot on.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful to see work on the old classics. Looking as good as the day they were handed over to the first owner.

Top work matey


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice, need to lose those black vertical protectors on the doors tho.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Got him to send me a pic of the bad boy! apparently it's a well known car to the Ford forums, end of the reg is CYA


She is indeed!!

Beautiful car!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

andyhogg280 said:


> great pics shaun almost forgot how nice it is just need some sun now cheers Andy


Cheers Andy:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good buddy.


----------



## c_larkey (Oct 25, 2012)

A true classic .... At first I thought was the me mates car from brotton .. But different reg . Showed him the pics and he wanted to kiss me iPad screen lol.... Again amazing work will be in touch as would like a quote to do mine 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

What a great example of such a classic Ford! Great job


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

car porn that. Those are the proper fords. Great work


----------



## Pennychew99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Stunning car!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very tidy example Shaun.

Lovely work and geat finish on white.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work Shaun


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks great!
Love those fast Fords.


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

This car is in outstanding condition. I want one.

Awesome job as always matey :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome work on a lovely original rs would eb nice to work on these everyday


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Poolieboy said:


> This car is in outstanding condition. I want one.
> 
> Awesome job as always matey :thumb:


Will have to sell the Fiesta first though :lol:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Very, very nice :thumb:

Darren


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Great detail on a special car and it originated from where I am, Merthyr Tydfil. Probably the only good thing to come out of there :lol:


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

This is a very good friend of mines old Series 1 RS Turbo, he owned it in, i would say, 2000-2004ish time. At the time he entered it in many a RS show concourse events and won a few and came second in many others.......

Indeed it was a Turbo Technics converted car from the factory, it has a plaque under the bonnet and at one point had a very subtle loovered bonnet vents pressed into it...

VERY nice to see it after all these years as i travelled a few hundred miles in it and spent a good time cleaning it...


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work as always.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great car, great work, love it :thumb:


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Top job


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2012)

Brillant to see one of the rare "S1" still alive and in this condition. Its giving me a "time shift". My grandfather - who was working at Ford in Cologne - had one ordered "blind" when they showed off the first ones in 1984. At this time i was a young boy of 10 years age - it was amazing to get driven with such a "Supercar" :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Stunning motor especially the brooklands capri in the background would give anything to own one of them


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work, these bring back lots of good memory's, animal motor when tuned well.


----------



## andyhogg280 (May 27, 2011)

car runs spot on plus has turbotechniks conversion from new so can up it to 180bhp at flick of switch which makes it mental.Car poss for sale in near future for 14K :driver:


----------

